# New apprentice - question on physical endurance



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes, it gets better, assuming you eat properly and get the rest you need. You will be better physically fit than you ever knew. 

Excedrin works wonders (caffeine, acetaminophen and aspirin).


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You will get used to it. And you will get smarter at it too. Economy of motion is not only easier on the body, it gets things done faster.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I do not know your age but when I started at 17 we were working 60-80 hour weeks I was tired but never sore. At 18-24 you should be in shape for the trade unless you lead a sedentary lifestyle. I would recommend some gym time and eat good food (for life). Good luck with your choice of careers!


----------



## greg728 (Oct 4, 2020)

oldsparky52 said:


> Yes, it gets better, assuming you eat properly and get the rest you need. You will be better physically fit than you ever knew.
> 
> Excedrin works wonders (caffeine, acetaminophen and aspirin).


That's been my focus. Eat well, hydrate, stretch and get good sleep. Thanks for the response


----------



## greg728 (Oct 4, 2020)

brian john said:


> I do not know your age but when I started at 17 we were working 60-80 hour weeks I was tired but never sore. At 18-24 you should be in shape for the trade unless you lead a sedentary lifestyle. I would recommend some gym time and eat good food (for life). Good luck with your choice of careers!


I'm 34! The good thing is I haven't put too much wear and tear on my body so far but the down side is I'm in my 30's so I feel everything unlike how it was when I was 20.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

what you're doing is actually on the low side of physical exertion for an electrician. It could be much harder. I'll reserve further comment.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

One trick in hot weather. You lose potassium quickly. The best way to replenish it is not Gatorade but eating fruit. Specifically bananas and melons are loaded with it. Try it. You’ll find the muscle aches go away much faster.

The rest of it is just building up muscles. Last year one of the mechanics on my crew tried to swap out with me on landing 500 MCM cables on a retrofit. It was too tight, the cables were too short, the usual. He spent 20 minutes on ONE. I reached in and landed it in 60 seconds.


----------



## greg728 (Oct 4, 2020)

farmantenna said:


> what you're doing is actually on the low side of physical exertion for an electrician. It could be much harder. I'll reserve further comment.


Yes I understand that and I'm fully capable of exerting myself. What I'm asking is if my body will eventually get more used to it. Thanks.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

greg728 said:


> Yes I understand that and I'm fully capable of exerting myself. What I'm asking is if my body will eventually get more used to it. Thanks.


Ya, you'll get used to it in time. 
Unless your your so far out of shape that you normally struggle just walking around. 

Like others have said, fruit and keeping active is good for you..


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, you will build muscles and stamina. 
Just like anything else, it takes time for your body to learn how to exert itself. 
Don't think you're going to be able to physically keep up with the rest of the crew. Things take time. 
As mentioned earlier, at first you use brute force, then you learn how to finesse the tasks..
Believe me, as you get older, you NEED finesse. My muscles are not as strong as when I was in my 20s lol


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I was 46 and very out of shape when I started the apprenticeship. I spent my first three months digging ditches. I survived. I'm guessing so will you.

ETA: Now I'm 63 and digging ditches tires me out quickly. I guess I'm past my prime.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My very first job as an apprentice, I wandered into the office after two weeks to get paid. The owner’s wife asked me how things were going and I said I didn’t like digging holes. That was Friday and I got fired Monday. 🤣


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> My very first job as an apprentice, I wandered into the office after two weeks to get paid. The owner’s wife asked me how things were going and I said I didn’t like digging holes. That was Friday and I got fired Monday. 🤣


My first 2 months were actual electrical work, THEN, parking lot season hit. 2 months of shovel work. The other first year and myself wore the handles down to the point where we knew if we had picked up the other guy's shovel.
Hated shovel work ever since.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

We always laugh about new employees, even young ones, that think this job is easy.
You'll get used to it soon.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I had an apprentice that I had to give him work that didn’t involve a screw gun. He striped out so many Philips tips, we were going to run out. He had no muscle to hold the tip to the screw. An 1-1/4” hand bender would probably put him in the hospital. 

You’ll be alright after a while. Just don’t be a stranger to hard work. If you take the elevator down one floor just to grab a tool, there won’t be any hope for you.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

paulengr said:


> One trick in hot weather. You lose potassium quickly. The best way to replenish it is not Gatorade but eating fruit. Specifically bananas and melons are loaded with it. Try it. You’ll find the muscle aches go away much faster.
> 
> The rest of it is just building up muscles. Last year one of the mechanics on my crew tried to swap out with me on landing 500 MCM cables on a retrofit. It was too tight, the cables were too short, the usual. He spent 20 minutes on ONE. I reached in and landed it in 60 seconds.


Take a look at the nutritional information, bananas are so-so source of potassium, potatoes are generally a better source. A bottle of gatorade has about the same amount as a banana and it will be absorbed faster, and you're getting the water and sodium you need at the same time. If you're sweating hard, gatorade is pretty good.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suck it up son.
YES you will get used to it but hitting the gym and some cardio will help you get in shape faster.

As has been said pulling wire like that is really on the low end of the physical exertion spectrum for an apprentice


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Come in here, dear boy, have a cigar,
You're gonna go far,
You're gonna fly high,
You're never gonna die,
You're gonna make it if you try,
They're gonna love you.
I've always had a deep respect and I mean that most sincere;
The crew is just fantastic, that’s really what I think,,
Oh by the way, which ones Pink?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

As others said it gets better.
Half the people that replied to you are probably over 55, so we all made it.
Advice is.
Take great care of your body, you will need it.
Wear the protective equipment needed. ( glasses, ear plugs, knee pads....)
Don't be a show off, work smart not hard.
*Keep coming on this site to learn.*

And if they do give you a 1 1/4" hand bender back the pipe up to a wall. 

Good luck the trade needs good workers.

Cowboy


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

just the cowboy said:


> As others said it gets better.
> 
> 
> Wear the protective equipment needed. ( glasses, ear plugs, knee pads....)
> ...


Even if your a feather weight, you can bend 1 1/4” conduit with its tail on the wall. Just don’t let up on the foot.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Wirenuting said:


> Even if your a feather weight, you can bend 1 1/4” conduit with its tail on the wall. Just don’t let up on the foot.


I guess you could wear a weight vest while bending?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

oldsparky52 said:


> I guess you could wear a weight vest while bending?


No, it’s all about having your sea legs.. it’s not hard.

Well except for them box offsets with 1 1/4”


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

just the cowboy said:


> And if they do give you a 1 1/4" hand bender back the pipe up to a wall.


My being fat isn't good for too many things, but it's great for using a 1 1/4" hand bender.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

You've come from a background of driving a desk....of course you're going to have some trouble adapting to this new role. The big point in your favour is that you are aware of this and ready to build yourself up. Like any physical task, a lot is muscle memory. Your asking your body to use muscle that may have lain dormant for "awhile". It'll come BUt you do have to work at it. The mental side is more than half the battle. You're enjoying what you do; that'll make the work easier. Best of luck from another old geazer.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

NoBot said:


> We always laugh about new employees, even young ones, that think this job is easy.
> You'll get used to it soon.


I shared this on a previous thread... I ran through 7 millennials over a 10 year period... none of them last over 6 months. You will come home dog tired and worn out on many occasions, but it will keep you in great shape. I just wish my knees had held up a little better. 😖


----------

